# Kanthal Vs Nichrome



## Gazzacpt (16/1/14)

Morning fellow Vapers

I haven't seen a thread on this and thought it would be interesting to see some opinions.

I've used both and decided on Nichrome because I get the stuff cheap. 
I've heard some people say they get a metalic taste using Nichrome coils but I haven't experienced this. I can only assume that the nickel reacts with something in their setup as both contain chrome. I also noticed that Kanthal A1 has a slightly higher resistance per inch than the same gauge Nichrome 5 so instead of using 30g Kanthal I would use 32g Nichrome. I also torch my wire, maybe thats why I don't get the slight metalic taste.

Would love to hear your views.


----------



## Andre (16/1/14)

Tried 26g Nichrome once, did torch it, but still got a metallic taste. Will re-visit some time.


----------



## Derick (17/1/14)

From what I've read in the various forums is that it does give a metallic taste, but the fans of it say that you get used to that and don't taste it after a while and then they reckon it is superior to Kathal - have not tried it myself, but having never had any issues with kanthal, I don't see myself trying it anytime soon


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (17/1/14)

From my experience Nichrome is a little more fragile, so doing the pulse method to set up micro coils etc is a little more tricky to not overheat and pop the coil etc.
I have noticed no difference in taste. I stick with Kanthal now.


----------



## dian1111 (21/1/14)

I'm agree with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

dian1111 said:


> I'm agree with you


Hi @dian1111. Most welcome to the forum. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask away. From your remark above, seems to me you have some experience of this hobby of ours. If you have the time and feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

